# [off-topic] gentoo, apogée passée?

## Paule.Green

Je me pose une question, là maintenant :

quand je regarde les forums, le contenu hebdomadaire de la news Gentoo, une impression de mise à jour moins fréquente des ebuilds (gimp 2.0.1 ; blender 2.33a...là je parle de ce que j'aime) par rapport aux années passées (les 2 en fait) ; je me demande si l'essort fulgurant de gentoo depuis 2001 ne s'essouffle pas ?

la sociologie des utilisateurs semble changer (ce n'est que mon impression...), qu'en pensez-vous?

est-ce que je me gourre complètement?

cordialement

----------

## ttgeub

Je suis partiellement  d'accord avec toi, c'est vrai que les ebuils dont moins souvent à jour. Remarque il faudrait peut etre aussi que l'on s'y mette   :Very Happy: 

Cependant, il y a aussi d'enormes efforts qui ont ete fait sur la documentation. Seulement certains ebuilds sont moins souvent à jour, les nouvelles versions de mplayer ou firefox sont ajoutés dans la journee meme de leur sortie dans portage.

En fait je crois qu'il faut plus de contributeurs aux ebuilds et c'est à nous mes frères de relever le flabeau. C est la lutte finale, compagnons ....

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

peut etre mais d'une certaine façon c'est logique étant donné que le nombre d'ebuilds de portage n'arrête pas de croitre ! donc il s'occupent de plus d'ebuilds en même temps !

ce que je veux dire par là c'est que par exemple mettons qu'avant il sortait 4 version différente de xmms (ce n'est qu'un exemple) en un mois , et maintenant il en sorte moins pour la bonne et simple raison qu'il ont enormément plus d'ebuild !

enfin c'est mon avis aprés.......chacun ses idées mais moi je trouve ça logique !

----------

## fafounet

C´est peut etre aussi les logiciels qui murissent et qui ont plus trop besoin d´evoluer.

Je suis d´accord sur le cote doc qui est enorme !!

----------

## nuts

j aouve que plus ca va et moins les mise a jour sont importante, a ce rythme la on va bientot egaliser debian  :Very Happy: 

gimp, les pilotes nvidia, tout ca commence a se faire long. meme mon firefox et firebrid n ont pas eu de mise a jour depuis fort longtemps

----------

## zdra

firefox-0.9 et thunderbird-0.7 viennent de sortir... lancez les chrono pour voir le temps de réaction des mainteneurs  :Wink: 

Mais bon, avec les 82000 fichiers de l'arbre portage (c ce qu'il me dit qd je fais un emerge sync) faut avouer que les mainteneurs doivent avoir un boulo monstre.

----------

## fafounet

c´est pas de la faute a gentoo si tu ne  fais pas de mise a jour

----------

## nuts

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> c´est pas de la faute a gentoo si tu ne  fais pas de mise a jour

 

emerge sync suivi d un emerge -upv world tres souvent

et puis c est  pas 82000 mais 86000

----------

## yoyo

Allez faire un tour du côté de Online package database et regardez le nombre de propositions/modifications d'ebuild pour mercredi par exemple (dernier jour complet) : http://packages.gentoo.org/daily/2004/06/16/.

À noter également que Gentoo supporte 11 architectures différentes ...

----------

## guilc

 *zdra wrote:*   

> firefox-0.9 et thunderbird-0.7 viennent de sortir... lancez les chrono pour voir le temps de réaction des mainteneurs 
> 
> Mais bon, avec les 82000 fichiers de l'arbre portage (c ce qu'il me dit qd je fais un emerge sync) faut avouer que les mainteneurs doivent avoir un boulo monstre.

 

Firefox est déja en ~x86 depuis cette nuit (il a été unhardmasked dans sa version 0.9-r1)

Thunderbird 0.7 est encore hardmasked cause de problemes de compilation, mais vu la vitesse de réaction, il sera sans doute unhardmasked cette nuit  :Wink: 

Donc quand meme, ça va pas mal vite  :Smile: 

Le seul reproche que je peux leur faire, c'est que parfois, il est difficile de leur faire accepter les ebuilds de nouveaux softs pas encore dans portage. Encore que... ca pêut se comrpendre vu la quantité de softs a maintenir...

----------

## Leander256

C'est vrai que parfois ça va plus ou moins vite, selon les packages. Par exemple pour scite j'ai fait un rapport de bug pour la version 1.58 le 5 avril, préconisant le passage à la version 1.59 pour le résoudre (sachant qu'elle n'était pas dans portage), plus un ebuild pour la version 1.61, et tout ça a été pris en compte hier (16 juin), soit quand même plus de deux mois après!

Mais je ne m'en plains pas, d'abord, parce que ce sont des bénévoles qui s'occupent de mettre à jour les ebuilds, et que par conséquent ils ont parfois d'autres obligations dans leur vie (après de savoir s'ils peuvent suffisament s'impliquer dans le projet n'est pas de mon ressort), et ensuite parce que si j'ai une gentoo, c'est pour pouvoir la bidouiller, et l'arbre local de portage sert justement à ça.

Je pense qu'il faut juste leur laisser un peu de temps pour traiter de manière efficace ce problème.

PS: Nuts si tu ne trouves pas la dernière version d'un programme dans l'arbre de portage, tu peux chercher sur bugzilla, en général quelqu'un la voulant aussi aura déjà préparé un ebuild (ou dira qu'il faut juste changer le numéro de version).

----------

## Pachacamac

J'estime que les mises à jour sont très nombreuses et suffisantes.

Pourquoi vouloir aller plus vite que la musique ? Les logiciels qui sortent de nouvelles versions sont très vites intégrés et ne posent pas de problèmes. 

Je remerci tous les développeurs qui participent de près ou de loin à ce projet.

Il faudra d'ailleurs que je regarde comment fonctionne tout ce petit monde pour les aider un petit peu si c'est possible.

Chacun peut apporter sa pierre à l'édifice, il ne faut simplement pas se contenter de  regarder et de contempler.

Et surtout évitez de critiquer à tout va sans avoir pris la peine d'aider, meme un minimum, les développeurs qui font un travail remarquable !

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> J'estime que les mises à jour sont très nombreuses et suffisantes.
> 
> Pourquoi vouloir aller plus vite que la musique ? Les logiciels qui sortent de nouvelles versions sont très vites intégrés et ne posent pas de problèmes. 
> 
> Je remerci tous les développeurs qui participent de près ou de loin à ce projet.
> ...

 

oui exacte pareil pour moi , et je trouve que les mise à jour sont relativement rapides et efficaces ! aprés pour ceux qui font un emerge sync tout les jours (comme moi) ne vous étonnez pas qu'il ny ai pas autant que ca d'ébuild (même si est largement convenable pour ma part)

les devellopeur sont des êtres humain avant tout !alors peut être qu'il sont moins rapide qu'au début (moi je dirai qu'il sont trés rapide) mais en tout cas je trouve leur travail est éfficace et impécable !

 il faut se mettre à leur place aussi , peut etre aussi que en ce moment dés fois il préfereront d'aller se détandre (avec la chaleur en ce moment)

que de faire les choses habituelles qu'il ont à faire pour portage !

----------

## bosozoku

Je viens de lire le thread et je dis dire que je suis un peu surpris !

Je pensais pas que je tournais sur une distribution portée sur 11 architectures avec plus de 86000 paquets !

C'est quand même formidable non ?!

Je ne pense pas que Mandrake ou même Debian ont autant de paquets.

Gentoo n'a que 2 ou 3 ans (rapellez moi sa date de sortie  :Wink:  ) et c'est la plus fournie pratiquement !

Le nombre d'ebuild ne fait qu'augmenter dans l'arbre portage, qu'en est il des developpeurs ? Je pense que la première chose à faire est de respecter leur travail avant tout.  Ensuite si chacun y met un peu du sien, je pense que ça ira mieux. (sachant qu'il ya des milliers d'utilisateurs de gentoo, un ou deux pitit ebuild par utilisateur, ça ferait pas de mal  :Wink: )

Ca m'arrive d'en faire quelques un des fois mais c'est vrai qu'il faut s'y mettre. Enfin on est gentoo's user ou on l'est pas hein ?   :Razz: 

----------

## guilc

Attention a la confusion :

Il y a 86000 FICHIERS dans l'arbre de portage, cela ne correspond pas au nombre de paquets... Tu compte au moins 2 fichiers par paquet (l'ebuild et le digest), plus d'éventuels patchs et ce en différentes version... Je ne sais pas combien ça fait de paquets en tout, mais en tous cas beaucoup moins que 86000  :Wink:  (ce qui serait vraiment énorme)

----------

## ghoti

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Je ne sais pas combien ça fait de paquets en tout, mais en tous cas beaucoup moins que 86000  (ce qui serait vraiment énorme)

 

Pour l'instant : exactement 7042  :Wink: 

Voir http://packages.gentoo.org/categories/

----------

## Pachacamac

C'est quand meme enorme

----------

## equi-NoX

il faut faire comment pour proposer une mise à jour d'un ebuild?

c'est pas aussi compliqué qu'en suivant la debian-policy j'espère?  :Laughing: 

----------

## zdra

Il suffi d'ouvrir un nouveau bug... regarde comment sont fait les annonces de nouvelles version et donc de nouvel ebuild pour les autres programmes  :Wink: 

tout se passe sur bugzilla  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> C'est quand meme enorme

 

Oui mais sauf erreur, cela tient compte de toutes les versions des packages. Par exemple, pour les drivers nvidia, il existe actuellement 8 versions et 26 pour gcc ...

----------

## yoyo

 *equi-NoX wrote:*   

> il faut faire comment pour proposer une mise à jour d'un ebuild?

 

Comme souvent, en lisant la doc ...   :Wink: 

Documentation pour les développeurs Gentoo et entre autre le guide d'envoi d'ebuilds.

@ghoti : aujourd'hui, 7045 paquets sont présents dans portage ...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## BlakDrago

Non non, il y a au emerge de ce matin 7110 package différent et 15024 versions. Ca en fait du boulot pout tout gérer.

----------

## anigel

Oh qu'il est velu ce troll  :Laughing:  !!!!

Blague à part, je trouve très sincèrement que le rythme de MAJ des ebuilds est tout à fait acceptable, voire même satisfaisant.

Après, il faut évidemment savoir se servir de prtage correctement pour aller piocher dans les paquets pas encore validés lorsque nécessaire.

Mais c'est aussi un des avantage de Gentoo face à Debian par exemple : nous pouvons avoir de multiples versions d'un même paquet, installables très facilement en spécifiant l'ebuild, sans se prendre la tête avec un système "mixte" (ceux qui ont dû y toucher sur Debian savent de quoi je parle  :Sad:  ).

Bref  :Arrow:  très satisfait !

----------

## theturtle123

encore une fois je suis d'accord avec anigel...  :Wink: 

je suis passé par la debian  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

pour les paquets indispensables pas encore dispo, il suffit la plupart du temps de mettre à jour l'ebuild à la main, de le mettre dans /usr/local/portage et de le poster sur bugzilla pour en faire profiter tout le monde

c'est d'ailleurs très peu fréquent qu'un ebuild ne soit pas mis à jour rapidement, mis à part peut être pour les mini librairies dans dev-perl qui sont au nombre de 2^256... 

bref   :Arrow:   très satisfait

----------

## zdra

c'est vrai que pour m'a part il n'y aucun packet sans ebuild dans bugzilla... donc si ils sont pas encore dans portage c'est souvent plus une faute de stabilitée, testes que de contributeurs pour faire les ebuild... à moins que ce soit le gas responsable de mettre l'ebuild proposé sur bugzilla dans l'arbre de portage qui soit saturé...

----------

## erwan

Je pense que Gentoo est de loin la distrib avec les mises a jour les plus rapides.

Pour les autres, non seulement c'est plus lent mais en plus il faut passer l'integralite du systeme en "instable" pour profiter des dernieres versions.

----------

## DuF

Toute façon si le paquet est pas dans gentoo stable, il est dans ~arch sinon l'ebuild se trouve sur bugs.gentoo.org et suffit de le mettre dans son overlay  :Smile: 

C'est le cheminement classique :-p

Après si vraiment il n'y est pas alors il y a la possibilité de faire son propre ebuild  :Wink: 

----------

## equi-NoX

il y a quelques trucs étranges:

par exemple, le dernier rhythmbox (0.8.4) n'est pas dans portage, or la seule modification à faire pour l'emerger est de renommer rhythmbox-0.8.3.ebuild en 0.8.4, et ça fait plus d'un mois qu'il est sorti  :Shocked: 

http://www.rhythmbox.org/news.html

----------

